# Nordend-Express Teil 2



## Tamekks (11. Dezember 2012)

Der Nordend-Express Teil 2: Der Fremde (wow Weihnachtsgeschichte)[DE]

&#9658;Der kleine Orc-Grunzling Gobog zweifelte an der Existenz des Alt-Vater-Winters. Doch dann passierte etwas das sein ganzes Leben veränderte.
&#9658;Teil 2:
Der Nordend Express erreicht Nordend, Gobog lernt den kleinen Troll besser kennen und stößt auf ein Volk das er noch nie zuvor gesehen hat. Im Wald trifft der kleine Orc noch einen mysteriösen Fremden. Doch wer ist er?

&#9658;Der Nordend-Express ist eine Vierteilige Adventsserie für die ganze Familie!
Eine Geschichte über Freundschaft, Familie und die Dinge auf die es ankommt im Leben. Make Love, no Warcraft! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbT4KI0L8e8


----------

